# How do u determine correct arrow length?



## someonescop

I use OT2 to determine that. I plug in all my specs and it tells me exactly what length to cut them. They always fly like darts, very accurate program to achieve the proper spine.


----------



## birdman

only one way for arrow length and that is haveing the arrow 1/2" past the rest when your at full draw.. any thing else is just not needed


----------



## ramboarhunter

*arrow length*

If the arrow does not extend to the front of the riser I will not shoot them.
That means that if you shoot a 28" draw you need a 28" arrow.
I have been trying to buy some from the classifieds and for the most part all I can find are crossbow bolts.
Charlie


----------



## petev

There are several degress of freedom here. First your arrow has to extend at least 1/2" past your rest at full draw. Some people (including myself) like the arrow at least to the front of the riser so there is no danger of sticking it through your wrist in the even it falls off the rest. Once you have determined your minimum arrow lenght, the fletchings you want to shoot, the weight of your points & inserts, you can start looking at various shafts and pick a spine that results in an appropriate length. Like someonescop said, OT2 does a good job here.

~petev


----------



## birdman

I dont know what your useing for a rest but with me i use a QAD so there is like 1 1/2" of slide with the rest so i can shoot a 27.5 off of a 30" draw if i wanted to but since i use the arrows with shoot thru rests also i leave them at 29"..the shorter the arrow the more you increase the spine also..with a containment rest there is no need to worry about the arrow comeing off the rest..if your looking to buy shafts or arrows you might check out the archery section of sporting goods on E BAY.. there are some good buys there for arrows and broadheads..JMO


----------



## Brown Hornet

ramboarhunter said:


> If the arrow does not extend to the front of the riser I will not shoot them.
> That means that if you shoot a 28" draw you need a 28" arrow.
> I have been trying to buy some from the classifieds and for the most part all I can find are crossbow bolts.
> Charlie


Then you are measuring your draw wrong.

I have a draw about the same as yours....and a 28" arrow will stick way out in front of the front of the bow.


----------



## Rattleman

On the Easton calculator it tells you a specific arrow length. My question is this just the arrow or the arrow with the point installed?


----------



## petev

Arrow length is typically measured from the groove in the nock where the string sits to the start of the point, but not including the point. However, most of the archery programs that calculate spine use the actual length of the shaft material.

~petev


----------



## Black Shot

Hey guys,

I have my bow set for 31" DL and according to what I am seeing here, would 30.5" be the correct measurement for my field point arrows? I am using the Hamskea Versa Rest. As for arrows with broad heads, what length should I be looking at? Any help here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bbjavelina

Are you asking about this from a safety standpoint or more from a dynamic spine type thing?


----------



## carbon arrow1

Black Shot said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have my bow set for 31" DL and according to what I am seeing here, would 30.5" be the correct measurement for my field point arrows? I am using the Hamskea Versa Rest. As for arrows with broad heads, what length should I be looking at? Any help here would be greatly appreciated.


it all depends where your rest sits on your bow. my draw length is 30", and my arrows are 28 3/4 inches. I draw the bow back with a full sized shaft and mark it 1/2"in front of where the arrow sits on the rest. G5 expert II rest sits back further than my ripcord. I could cut arrows for that bow even a little shorter if I wanted. ....... there is no real proper arrow length. you only need a couple things. 1. the arrow has to be long enough that is won't fall out the back of the rest when you draw back. 2. it has to spine out correctly. you can have your arrows 1/2" past your rest or longer if you wish. it doesn't matter as long as your arrow fits what I listed as #2.


----------



## b0w_bender

Here is my personal preference for my hunting bow at a minimum I like 1/2" to 3/4" in front of the riser, as mentioned earlier I always want the broadhead out in front where there is little to no chance it's going to get me. Now one of the critical things to take into consideration is your dynamic spine. One of the things that you can do to adjust spine is to cut material off to make them stiffer. if you have arrows that are too stiff cutting them down is going to exacerbate the problem. So when tuning my bow\arrow setup I typically leave them really long and test the spine using the bare shaft method. I then trim them down until I get a spine that fits in some cases I've had an arrow that is 1.5 or more sticking out the front. Now I'm a finger shooter so unlike release shooters with finger having the proper spine is critical and the window is a lot smaller. So I really need to fuss with the dynamic spine to get optimal flight. Release shooters have a bit more flexibility in the spine charts because the arrow doesn't typically flax as much and the string travels more in a straight line.

Let me bottom line it: As long as the broadhead is out in front, where you cut your arrows is not as important as ensuring they have the correct dynamic spine. Trim them to the length that gives you the correct arrow flight.


----------

